# What do you associate with Morocco?



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*In which!*



Redalinho said:


> It's also said that Hercules separated the Rock of Gibraltar


Is also said that it is either in Santorini-Mykonos, Greece where the lost city of Atlantis was or in the Gibraltar Strait also. :cheers:

There are only 3 places that it is said to be at, The something fire in Cuba, Santorini-Mykonos, Greece or in the Strait of Gibraltar. Most likely it will be located in Santornini-Mykonos, Greece because I mean it was Plato who described the city and he was Greek.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

telenovella "a CLONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*



ZOHAR said:


> telenovella "a CLONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Clone was from Brazil, not from Morocco.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yes,but the family were from Marocco,and half of the telenovella was in Fes,Marocco


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

panamaboy9016 said:


> Is also said that it is either in Santorini-Mykonos, Greece where the lost city of Atlantis was or in the Gibraltar Strait also. :cheers:
> 
> There are only 3 places that it is said to be at, The something fire in Cuba, Santorini-Mykonos, Greece or in the Strait of Gibraltar. Most likely it will be located in Santornini-Mykonos, Greece because I mean it was Plato who described the city and he was Greek.


This hypothesis states that Atlantis was located beyond the Pillars of Hercules, near Cap Spartel (Tangiers)

But what is sure is that the Atlas Mountains became a paleontological site of fame international following the discovery of the bones of the completely unknown ancestor of the dinosaurs Atlasasurus which populated Morocco 180 million years ago. 
The Tazoudasaurus, is the oldest an biggest one in the world


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh wao!*



Redalinho said:


> This hypothesis states that Atlantis was located beyond the Pillars of Hercules, near Cap Spartel (Tangiers)
> 
> But what is sure is that the Atlas Mountains became a paleontological site of fame international following the discovery of the bones of the completely unknown ancestor of the dinosaurs Atlasasurus which populated Morocco 180 million years ago.
> The Tazoudasaurus, is the oldest an biggest one in the world


I didn't know that. And it is located in Morocco right?


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*

Was this dinosaur big or not? The atlasarus?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

panamaboy9016 said:


> I didn't know that. And it is located in Morocco right?


It's located in the village of Tazouda near Ouarzazate
The Tazoudasaurus Naimi is the oldest in the world aged about 180 million years, and measuring 9 meters long


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Redalinho said:


> You maybe wanted to say harira ( moroccan soup) ?


I was thinking of this stuff, the red paste with chillis etc 










We call it Harissa in English but maybe you have a different name. Or maybe it isn't even Moroccan but I thought it was :dunno:


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

A beautiful country (seen many pics of it on SSC).
Very poor though with quite a few backward regions, illiteracy etc.
Old culture, from the Romans on to Islamic culture (Marrakech, Fes etc) to the Granada empire in Spain. French legacy.
The Maroccan jewish Singer Sapho, now living in France I love her!
Many immigrants in Europe, mostly with a bad reputation because of the criminal youth (the men not the women). (After having re-raid my post...maybe I put this too harsh...)
And indeed...the cuisine, I know it a bit like couscous, taboulé, wine...
Bad situation of women, although I read that many laws were changed to give women more rights...


----------



## MoroccanBeauty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello everybody

Harissa is Tunisian
and Taboulé is Lebanese


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

let's see

judeo-islamic/berber culture and traditions, french and spanish colonialism, country with the biggest berber population, fantastic landscapes, great food (couscous, tagine...), jamel debouze, gad elmaleh, hassan II, big community of Moroccans here, casablanca, rabbat, Fes, Marrakech, important inequalities, ceuta and medila, doing the EU's dirty work with the subsaharian immigrants, cheap stuff that moroccans from abroad who return during hollidays buy in huge quantities.


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing. I heard the name Morocco but I have no idea where it is or anything about it.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Mamino Zlato said:


> Nothing. I heard the name Morocco but I have no idea where it is or anything about it.


This website will help you to know moreabout it 

http://81.192.52.41/onmt/home.htm


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't bother about Amino, he's just here to annoy you.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

MoroccanBeauty said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Harissa is Tunisian


Bah, it's all the same to me! :jk:


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

I doubted about taboulé...I still think it's from Maroc too...  
You do make it with couscous isn't it? I did it many times...should make it again...lovely meal on this warm days.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Don't bother about Amino, he's just here to annoy you.


lol I thought he was serious
Well this website, will interest anyone who wants to know more about Morocco


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

grachtengordeldier said:


> I doubted about taboulé...I still think it's from Maroc too...
> You do make it with couscous isn't it? I did it many times...should make it again...lovely meal on this warm days.



There are so many recipes of kus kus , but this one is lebanese


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I thought that many forumers would associate it with The King Of The Mile :: Hicham El Guerrouj


----------

